# Erreur Type 127 et erreur d'adresse



## nanarland (25 Avril 2003)

Salut, 
j'ai un Powerbook G3 en MAcOS 9.2 et pendant le démarrage, juste avant d'arriver sur le bureau, j'ai un erreur "erreur type 127". Je peux que redémarrer, une autre erreur apparait "erreur d'adresse" et le portable est bloqué complétement.
Que faire ??????????

Merci d'avance


----------



## molgow (25 Avril 2003)

L'erreur 127 n'existe pas, mais l'erreur -127 existe. (une erreur négative est en théorie moins grave qu'une positive...!)

L'erreur -127 signifie "Internal file system error". Je ne suis pas spécialiste, mais ce qui me vient à l'esprit tout de suite, c'est : est-ce que tu as un disque dur externe ? si oui, peut-être est-ce que c'est lui qui  pose problème...
Sinon, c'est bien possible, que ton disque dur interne ait des erreurs dans son système de fichier (file system!). Dans ce cas, ce que je te conseille, c'est de démarrer ton portable à partir d'un CD de démarrage Mac OS (tu inséres le CD, tu appuyes sur la touche C au démarrage). Normalement, ceci devrait fonctionner, et ensuite tu auras la possibilité de faire une réparation du disque (en utilisant Utilitaires Disques si je ne me trompe pas..)


----------



## nanarland (25 Avril 2003)

J'ai pas de disque externe, j'ai déjà passé Norton Utilities et ca fait rien.
Et c'est bien un erreurtype 127 sans le moins


----------



## Didier Guillion (26 Avril 2003)

Bonjour,

Essaie de démarrer sans les extensions (Touche majuscule au demarrage), mais comme le dit le précédent posteur, il s'agit vraisemblablement d'un fichier système corrompu.
Une réinstallation du système depuis le CD devrait corriger cela.

Cordialement


----------

